
https://photos.app.goo.gl/fCnqs3RkoefuJZEF6 - rayj
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPThQ_hkocDXtLMVhMq4k8gOVTtX_h0Uy5P86vu
======
rayj
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/fCnqs3RkoefuJZEF6](https://photos.app.goo.gl/fCnqs3RkoefuJZEF6)
Look at that. Microsoft is trying to use a dark pattern to get the user to
switch back to edge. Then I get a popup on a ms knowledge base article about
edge.

This is annoying.

~~~
savethefuture
More reason never to use win10, make the switch today, free yourself, install
linux :)

------
wiz21c
This link requires a Google Account. I've no idea what that is.

------
jetti
This link leads to a 404

